# Gotham City Impostors - Jetzt bei Steam Free2Play



## Caduzzz (1. September 2012)

tja...*seufz*

Gotham City Impostors gibts jetzt free2play bei Steam. Ohne GWFL(!). 
Wenn man das "alte" Spiel hatte kann man zwar weiter zocken, aber es gibt keinen Support mehr! GCI mit GFWL und GCI mit Steam lassen sich nicht "koppeln". Also wenn man nicht die selbe Plattform hat kann man auch nicht zusammen spielen.

Wenn ihr auch einer seid, der sich das Spiel damals gekauft hat, so wie ich..heißt es jetzt: Geld weg ... und bei Steam neu herunterladen

Bin noch am forschen, aber so wie ich es verstanden habe muss man wieder bei Level 1 anfangen, alle Stats weg. 
Alle bezahlten DLCs weg? Anscheinend jein, angeblich kann man die früher gekauften Keys für DLCs "mitübernehmen"/eintauschen... ich halte euch auf dem Laufendem, wenn Interesse

Für alle anderen: ja, es war ein sehr verbuggtes, aber spaßiges Game, fand es hatte wirklich lustige Ideen..aber per Steam sollen jetzt für den PC wohl weit mehr Spieler unterwegs sein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTBgZybSLGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Den Trailer finde ich genial, aber so ist das Game *g*

mal sehen, ob das klappt mit den ehemals gekauften DLCs... 
Fluch und Segen des ganzen will ich jetzt gar nicht weiter ausdiskutieren. Unter meinem Steam Nick: Count Caduzzz ist auch ne kleine Spielekritik...da es mir irgendwie dennoch gefällt, werd ich wohl von vorne anfangen 

CU


----------



## 10203040 (1. September 2012)

Es war nicht sehr verbuggt, anscheinend ist es das immernoch. Egal auf welchen Einstellungen ruckelt/laggt es immer irgendwie irgendwo, mal läuft es ein wenig normal und dann wieder lags/ruckeleien ohne Ende.

Meine Internetverindung ist es nicht, vllt sind es die Server. Und mein PC packt auch anderes.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. September 2012)

so....

also alle gekauften DLCs werden automatisch übertragen..größtenteils. Also z.B. Waffen aus dem Steampack müssen jetzt extra nach gekauft werden, obwohl man das Steampunkpack hatte ...und ähnliche Koriositäten
So wie alle guten Waffen auch. ICH müßte z.B. alle Waffen mit denen ich sonst gezockt habe im ultimate schlagmichtot Waffenkit nachkaufen, ich glaube das überleg ich mir nochmal mit GCI 

edit: ok..man kann sich waffen, wie früher, freispielen..


----------

